# Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

*Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht


Die einen schwören darauf, die anderen meinen es sei Voodoo, gemeint sind nicht Kabel, nein es geht um kleine Kästen, welche versprechen, den Klang eines Kopfhörers zu verbessern und den Kopfhörer lauter spielen zu lassen. Diese kleinen Kästchen werden von der HiFi-Branche auch liebevoll Kopfhörerverstärker genannt.
Diese existieren in fast jeder erdenklichen Preisregion. Diese Geräte gibt es sowohl portabel, als auch stationär.
Desweiteren kann man die Geräte in 3 große Klassen aufteilen:

*1. Die Transistoren *sie sind am weitesten verbreitet, sie benutzen Operationsverstärker zum Verstärken des Singnales sowohl in der Vorstufe als auch in der Endstufe. 
Den meisten dieser Geräte wird generell ein sehr neutraler Klang nachgesagt, was jedoch nicht so richtig stimmt, denn es gibt warme KHVs (z.B. Corda Swing), kalte KHVs und neutrale KHVs(Lehmann Rhinelander). Wie ein Modell klingt, hängt immer vom Gerät und dem verwendeten Kopfhörer ab.

Hier ein paar Transistorverstärker:

B-Tech BT928 Preis: früher 5€, jetzt 30€(ist/war eher etwas für Modder)
CMOY Preis: 30€-60€(je nach Version)
Dynavox CSM-112 Preis: 60€-80€
Pro-Ject Headbox II Preis: 100€
Lake People G93 Preis: 230€
Corda Swing Preis: 245€
Creek OBH-21 Preis: 250€
Amity HPA 9 Preis: 250€
Lehmann Black Cube Linar Preis: 700€
*2. Hybride *sie sind die kleineste Gruppe und eher ein Randgruppe. Sie sind so aufgebaut, dass sie meistens eine oder 2 Röhren als Vorstufe nutzen. Die Endstufe bilden Operationsverstärker, es gibt jedoch auch Geräte, bei denen es umgedreht ist. 
Die meisten bzw. fasst alle Hybride haben den Hauch des warmen Röhrenklanges, sind jedoch trotzdem relativ neutral. Wie genau sie klingen ist wieder vom Gerät und genutzem Kopfhörer abhängig.

Hier ein paar Hybridverstärker:

Vincent KHV-111 Preis: 270€
Schit Lyr Preis: 449 Dollar
Vincent KHV-1 Preis: 749€
Es gibt noch weitere Hybriden, vorallem im chinesischem Raum.

*3. Röhren* sie sind die 2. größte Gruppe. In ihnen werkeln meistens 2 12AX7 Röhren als Vorstufe und auch 2 12AX7 Röhren als Endstufe. Die Röhren sind meistens austauschbar (Fachbegriff Tube-Rolling), können deshalb gegen Wertigere oder besser gefallende Röhren ausgetauscht werden. Ganz wichtig ist, von wo die Röhren kommen, die schlechteste Qualität haben die Röhren aus China, besser sind Europäische, Amerikanische und Russische. Oftmals gibt es die selben Röhren aus verschiedenen Ländern mit Qualitätsunterschieden, die oft auch hörbar sind.
Röhrenverstärker klingen sehr warm/Analog, wobei man das auch nicht generell sagen kann, denn ist wie immer vom Gerät und Kopfhörer abhängig.

Hier ein paar Röhrenverstärker:

Diverse Little Dot Modelle Preis: ab 99 Dollar, empfehlenswert ist der MKIII für 199€ wenn man sich einen Little Dot kauft, sollte man vom Konzern direkt über den Verkäufer: davidzhezhe kaufen
Shiit Valhalle Preis: 349 Dollar
Im europäischen und chinesischen Raum gibt es noch viele weitere, für näheres sollte man sich an Headfi oder das Hifi-Forum wenden.

Was für eine der 3 Klassen man nimmt, muss man selbst entscheiden, durch Probehören.
Generell kann man sagen, dass man keinen warmen Kopfhörer an einem warmen KHV betreiben sollte, gerade im Hochton wird es nach einiger Zeit nervig und verdirbt einem den ganzen Spass.
Es gibt jedoch auch Leute, die diese Kombination mögen, deshalb ist Probehören unbedingt notwendig, der folgende Vergleich sollte lediglich als Orientierung dienen.
Generell sollte man einen KHV erst dann in Erwägung ziehen, wenn man entweder keinen Kh-Ausgang am Verstärker oder Cd-Player hat, oder einen sehr hochwertigen Kopfhörer (ab ca. 200€) besitzt.
Meistens führt ein Kopfhörerverstärker zu einem klareren Klangbild, vorallem im Bassbereich. Hinzu kommt noch eine Verbesserung der Bühne, man sollte jedoch nicht zu viel erwarten, denn ein KHV ist auch keine Wunderwaffe, so wie man es oft liest.

So nun zu meinem Vergleich:
Verglichen habe ich den Pro-Ject Headbox II für 100€, da ich auf einen Einsteigertipp gehofft habe und mit Pro-Ject bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Des Weiteren habe ich mir einen Lehmann Rhinelander, welcher 370€ kostet und in Deutschland produziert wird ausgehliehen, er soll in etwa so klingen wie ein Meier Corda Swing nur nicht so warm, dafür wird er im Gegensatz zum Corda, der in China produziert wird, in Deutschland produziert.
Der dritte im Bunde ist ein Heed CanAmp, dieser kostet 379€ und ist laut Art&Voice ein Geheimtipp.
Der CD-Spieler ist ein Marantz CD5004, dessen Klinkenbuchse besitzt einen NJM2068 als Kopfhörerverstärler.
Im Folgenden habe ich die technischen Daten und ein paar Bilder eingefügt.

Alle Kopfhörervestärker zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Pro-Ject Headbox II*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten:* 

Leistung: 330mW/30 Ohm, 60mW/300 Ohm
Kopfhöreranschluss: > 30 Ohm
Fremdspannungsabstand: 87dB (100dB- IEC- A) bei Vollausteuerung
Klirrfaktor: 0,005%
Verstärkung: 11dB
Kopfhörerbuchse: 3-polige Klinkenbusche Ø 6,3mm
Netzanschluss: Steckernetzteil, 16V, 500mA AC; 220-240V, 50Hz
Stromaufnahme: 16V/ 120mA AC
Abmessungen: 103 *38 * 141mm
Gewicht: 600g ohne Netzteil
*Verarbeitung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verarbeitung der kleinen Kiste ist hervorragend, an keiner Stelle wurde Kunststoff verwendet. Der Großteil des Gehäuses besteht aus leicht angerautem(wie Schleifpapier) Metall, bzw. Aluminium. Die Frontplatte ist massiv und wird von 2 Schrauben gehalten. Das Potentiometer schleift ein bisschen, dass ist jedoch nicht weiter tragisch. Was ich etwas schlimmer finde, ist das die 6,3mm Klinkenbuchse nicht vergoldet ist, das finde ich nicht aus klangtechnischer Sicht schlecht, sondern deshalb, weil das verwendete Material warscheinlich irgendwann oxidiert. Das merkwürdige ist, dass die 2 Cinchbuchsen(1*Line in und 1* Line Out) an der Rückseite vergoldet sind. Leider ist kein An-und Ausschalter vorhanden.


*Kommen wir nun zum wichtigen, dem Klang*:
Was mir zuerst aufgefallen ist, ist das hohe Grundrauschen, dass fällt vorallem bei Klassik in leisen Passagen auf. Dieses Rauschen besitzt nicht einmal der CD-Spieler Ausgang. Doch nicht nur bei Klassik fällt dass ins Gewicht, auch bei sonstigen Aufnahmen, sofern es keine extrem lauten Lieder sind, fällt es etwas nervend auf, hier sollte Pro-Ject unbedingt nachbessern. Große Unterschiede zum CD-Player Ausgang sind nicht auszumachen, außer dass die Räumlichkeit ein bisschen besser war, dass ist vorallem bei Dave Brubeck Take Five aufgefallen. Noch deutlicher wird es bei der Linkin Park Live in Texas CD, denn dieses Konzert wurde für ein Rock-Konzert sehr gut aufgenommen, dort hört man sehr schön, dass Chester Bennington sehr gerne auf der Bühne herumläuft, genauso wie Brad Delson. Ein weiteres Teststück war Tschaikowskys Capriccio Italien Op45, eines meiner Lieblingsstücke, dort wird die Bühne etwas breiter, meiner Meinung nach ist das aber keine große Veränderung. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Bassbereich ganz leicht betont wird, dass sind jedoch nicht reproduzierbare Nuancen. An den Höhen und Mitten ändert sich nichts. Diese sind ja auch (vorallem die Mitten) die Stärken des HD650.
Die meisten Unterschiede sind nicht reproduzierbar, sodass ich sagen kann, dass die Headbox II nicht viel bis gar nicht besser klingt als der CD5004.

*Fazit*: Die Pro-Ject Headbox II ist für ihren Preis von 100€ nicht empfehlenswert, zu heftig wirkt das Grundrauschen ein, hinzu kommt noch, dass kaum klangliche Unterschiede zu spüren sind, bzw. dass diese den Aufpreis nicht Wert sind, gegenüber meinem CDP-Ausgang. Das alles kann die Headbox II auch nicht mit ihrer erstklassigen Verarbeitung wettmachen, der einzige größere negative Punkt ist, dass es keinen On-Off- Schalter gibt.
Deshalb würde ich die Headbox II nur für Leute empfehlen, die keinen Klinkenausgang besitzen und aus diesem Grund einen billigen Kopfhörerverstärker suchen, wobei man dann auch schon über einen Cmoy oder B-Tech nachdenken kann.

*Heed CanAmp*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten:*

Eingangsspannung/Impedanz: 200mV/10kOhm
Ausgangsleistung: 900mW (8 Ohm)
Rauschabstand: 95 dB
Klirrfaktor:<0,5% (900mW/1kHz)
Frequenzgang: 10Hz-50kHz)
*Verarbeitung:*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Der CanAmp ist mit Abstand der schwerste der 3, da sein Netzteil intern ist, dementschprechend wird er handwarm. Die Front ist Klaviermäßig gehalten, die Kopfhörerbuchse ragt leicht aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Das Potentiometer ist glänzend silber und lässt sich sauber drehen(ich meine das ist ein ALPS).

Hinten gibt es glücklicherweise einen an und aus Schalter. Die Cinchbuchsen sind in der selben Anzahl wie beim Pro-Ject vorhanden und ebenfalls vergoldet.
Der Rest des Gehäuses besteht aus dem selben Material wie das der Headbox II.

*Klang:* Warm, dass ist das Stichwort, wenn es um den Heed geht. Die Höhen sind relativ stark angehoben, der Bass wird ebenfalls etwas betont. Ersteres hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich keine halbe Stunde Klassik hören konnte, weil die Streicher extrem genervt haben, der warme Klang und die HD650 vertragen sich nicht gut. Mit einem neutralem Kopfhörer (z.B. AKG K701) ist diesse leichte Höhen und Bassanhebung bestimmt kein Problem, nur warme Kopfhörer und warme KHV's vertragen sich halt leider nicht. Bei Rock und Popmusik fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht, dort stört die Höhenanhebung nicht weiter. Das Grundrauschen ist gleich null. Er ist klanglich etwas oberhalb des Pro-Ject anzusiedeln, jedoch ist er nicht viel besser. Um die Unterschiede zwischen CD-Player und CanAmp zu hören, muss man sich sehr anstrengen. Der Heed sorgt für etwas straffere, präzisere Bässe, und etwas feinere Höhen, der Mittelton bleibt unverändert. Diese Veränderungen fallen besonders bei Don't Stop me Now von Queen auf, wo das Klavier einfach etwas sauberer rüberkommt, natürlicher, der Song bekommt einfach mehr Tempo(ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was gemeint ist, ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich es ausdrücken soll) Der straffere Bass wird besonders bei We will rock you von Queen auf, dort ist der Kopfhörer einfach etwas schneller bei den Bässen, dazu kommt, dass auch hier das Schlagzeug sauberer dargestellt wird. Bei Amy Macdonalds This Pretty Face fällt der saubere Klang am Anfang ebenfalls auf, weltbewegend sind die Unterschiede jedoch nicht, sodass man sich schon sehr anstrengen muss um die Unterschiede zu hören. Was das absolute No-Go ist, welches mir erst später aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Kästchen NDR2 empfängt. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber man konnte die ganze Zeit leise Radio hören, egal wo hin ich ihn gestellt habe, Störquellen habe ich auch keine. Wahrscheinlich sind die Kabel innen sehr schlecht abgeschirmt. Was ich auch merkwürdig finde, dass ich hier nur ganz schlechten UKW-Empfang habe, über den Heed gibt es aber keine Aussetzer. 
Gerade wenn man leise Musik hört, nervt das gewaltig.

*Fazit:* Durchgefallen. Das erste negative ist, der mit den HD650 nervige Hochton(das kann mit anderen Kopfhörer anders sein) der Bass ist sehr schön, der Hochton löst auch nicht schlecht auf, er nervt nur leider einfach. Dazu kommt noch der Radioempfang, derart schlecht geschirmte Kabel in einem 380€ Gerät ist eine Schande. 
Diese beiden No-Gos kann er auch nicht mit dem ansonsten guten Klang(etwas besser als der CD5004) nicht wettmachen. 
Für 380€ ist er absolut überteuert und nicht empfehlenswert.

*Lehmann Audio Rhinelander*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten:*

Eingangsimpedanz: 47 kOhm
Maximale Verstärkung: 6dB, 20dB (intern per Jumper wählbar, Standart 6dB)
Frequenzgang: 10Hz (-0.3dB) bis 35 kHz (-1dB)
Rauschabstand: >95dB bei 0dB Gain
Kanaltrennung: >70dB/10kHz
Ausgangsleistung: 120mW
Ausgangsimpedanz: 5 Ohm
Leistungsaufnahme: ca. 3W, externes Steckernetzteil (Gleichrichtung, Siebung und Regelung der Gleichspannungen erfolgen auf der Audioplatine)
Abmessungen: 280 x 110 x 44 mm (nur Gehäuse)
Steckverbinder: Neutrik Kopfhörerbuchsen, 6.35 mm mit vergoldeten Kontakten // Vergoldete Cinchbuchsen
Gewicht: ca. 1.0 kg (inkl. Netzteil)
Frontplatte: Aluminium eloxiert, silber oder schwarz
*Verarbeitung:* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr gut, man merkt, dass das Gerät in Deutschland produziert wird. Das Potentiometer dreht sehr sauber, an der Front ist ein Umschalter für 2 Quellen, per internem Schalter kann man den Rhinelander zum Vorverstärker machen(dieses Feature bieten die anderen auch an). Etwas merkwürdig ist, dass um die die vergoldeten Cinchbuchsen noch ein halber Centimeter freier Platz, sodass staub eindringen kann. Ansonsten ist alles top, die rechte, obere und linke Seite bestehen aus einem Block.

Was schade ist, ist das es keinen An-Ausschalter gibt.

*Klang*: Sehr neutral. Der Lehmann ist der AKG unter den Kopfhörervestärkern, er lässt die Musik genauso wie sie aufgenommen wurde. Hier ist ebenfalls kein Grundrauschen vorhanden, Radio empfange ich auch nicht. Auch hier fällt es mir schwierig Unterschiede zu den anderen Geräten zu hören. Im Vergleich zum Pro-Ject und Marantz ist der Bass etwas genauer, das fällt auch hier bei We will rock you auf, die Verbesserung ist für meine Ohren gleichzustellen mit dem CamAmp. Die Bühne wird etwas detaillierter und größer, wie mir beim ersten Hören von Schwanensee auffiel, dort hat man teilweise das Gefühl, dass das Orchester sich über das ganze Zimmer verteilt. Die In-Kopfortung wird etwas verbessert. Zudem werden die Instrumente etwas besser differenziert, sodass man sie genauer Orten kann, beim Vitamin String Quartet bspw. kann man genauer hören, wo die 4 Musiker sitzen, bei Livekonzerten verstärkt sich dieser Eindruck noch weiter, beim Live at Wembly Album von Queen merkt man einfach ganz genau, wo die Protagonisten gerade sind, ohne die DVD zu sehen(welche ich auch besitze). Die große Stärke des Sennis, die Mitten bleiben unverändert. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Höhen etwas feiner werden, sodass Streicher in großen Orchestern noch beeindruckender klingen. Insgesamt, verbessert der Rhinelander den "Drive" der Musik etwas, z.B. Bei Carl Orffs Carmina Burana, O Fortuna sorgt es für noch mehr Gänsehaut, wenn das komplette Orchester und die Sänger spielen. Er verstärkt genauso, wie es ein Verstärker tun sollte, ohne Eigenklang.
Letzten Endes bleibt zu sagen, dass auch hier die Verbesserungen nicht übermäßig groß sind, aber vorhanden und reproduzierbar. Das liegt größtenteils daran, dass mein CD5004 bereits einen guten internen KHV besitzt. Im Vergleich zum Kopfhörerausgang des SU-VX700 verbessert sich der Klang dann doch stärker, sodass ich ihn behalten hätte, wenn ich nicht schon einen integrierten hätte.

*Fazit:* Falls man wenn man keinen Kopfhörerausgang hat einen Kopfhörerverstärker braucht, würde ich diesen nehmen, weil er eigentlich keinen großen Negativpunkt hat außer dass es keinen An-Ausschalter gibt. Dazu kommt, dass er den Fluss der Musik fördert, sodass der HD650 noch mehr Spass macht. Hinzu kommt, dass der gesamte Klang natürlicher, klarer wird.

*Generelles Fazit:* Von den 3 hat die Pro-Ject Headbox II am schlechtesten abgeschnitten, diese ist nur dann empfehlenswert wenn man keinen Kopfhörerausgang hat und einen billigen Kopfhörerverstärker braucht. Man muss fairerweise auch sagen, dass die anderen Geräte 3* soviel kosten wie der Pro-Ject.
Der Heed CanAmp ist nur etwas über dem Pro-Ject anzusiedeln, aufgrund der gravierenden Schwächen.
Am besten schneidet der Lehmann Rhinelander ab, da er keine großen Schwächen hat, auch er ist kein Preis/Leistungshit, da auch er 370€ kostet und das ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel für die kleine Verbesserung. Gegenüber dem Ausgang meines Technics ist die Verbesserung den Preis wert.
Generell würde ich mir den Kauf eines Kopfhörerverstärkers 2* mal überdenken, da die oft als riesig beschriebenen Unterschiede zumindest an meiner Kette für mich sehr klein sind, zuviel für den Preis. Dass alles wurde wie schon geschrieben, mit einem Marantz CD5004 getestet, der schon einen kleinen Kopfhörerverstärker hat, es kann also sein, dass an anderen Klinkenausgängen der Unterschied größer ist.
Als Kopfhörer diente ein Sennheiser HD650.
Wie immer ist Probehören das sinnvollste was man tun kann.

Letztendlich bleibt noch zu sagen, dass Kopfhörerverstärker meiner Meinung nach etwas für Perfektionisten sind, die nochmal das letzte Quäntchen aus ihrem Kopfhörer holen wollen.

Als letztes wollte ich nochmal der Alex Giese GmbH und Art& Voice Hannover danken, die mir die KHVs freundlicherweise ausgeliehen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörerverstärkerverglich: Pro-Ject Headbox vs. Lehmann Rhinelander vs. Heed CanAmp*

Hier noch ein Foto, meiner Anlage, mit den kleinen Kästen und dem HD650(dieses Foto konnte ich leider nicht mehr einbinden, da ma ja maximal 15 Fotos in einen Post einfügen darf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Eine nette kleine Übersicht, vielen Dank für die Mühe! Solche Beiträge machen dieses Forum doch wertvoll 
zwei oder drei Kritikpunkte hätte ich noch anzuführen:

- das Layout ist noch etwas lieblos, die Absätze könnten etwas deutlicher getrennt sein (solche Sachen wie "Verarbeitung:", "Fazit:" etc. könnte man hervorheben) und die angehängten Fotos solltest du in den Fließtext mit einbinden und nicht einfach an einen zweiten Post hängen wo sie keiner mehr für voll nimmt (ich hab sie gerade erst gesehen als ich das hier geschrieben hab)
- du reduzierst für meinen Geschmack die klangliche Vielfalt zu sehr auf "warm" und "kalt". Sicher, das sind gern genutzte Bergriffe in der Klangbeschreibung, aber letztendlich doch ziemlich nichtssagend. Da solltest du noch tiefer ins Detail gehen und genau(er) beschreiben was sich am Klang ändert
- mit wievielen Kopfhörern hast du getestet? Ich denke mal, lediglich mit deinem Senni? Das relativiert natürlich die Klangbeschreibungen auf die Stufe "ziemlich nichtssagend", da der Klang, wie du es ja auch mehrfach geschrieben hast, immer ein Resultat des Zusammenspiels von KHV und KH ist. Wenn man die drei KHVs mit nur einem KH testet, kann man quasi nichts objektives über den Klang der Geräte sagen, nur wie sie sich an deinem Kopfhörer verhalten.
So einen Test wirklich halbwegs objektiv zu gestalten ist natürlich sehr schwierig und für einen Privattester quasi nicht machbar, daher würde ich das dir auch nicht negativ ankreiden. Ich würde nur empfehlen, den Test lieber in eine andere Richtung zu lenken, mehr auf die objektiven Faktoren zu achten. Austattungs, Verarbeitungsqualität...halt solche Sachen, die man auch ohne ausgedehnten Test objektiv betrachten kann. Wenn jemand einen KHV kaufen will muss er sowieso mit seinem eigenen Kopfhörer auf die Suche gehen.

So, ich mein das jetzt alles garnicht so negativ wie es wahrscheinlich rüberkommt und ich find es klasse, dass es immernoch User gibt, die den Elan haben sich für das Forum hinzusetzen und solche Reviews zu verfassen.  Daher trotz meiner Kritik von mir ein großes Lob für deine geleistete Arbeit, und die technischen Aspekte deines Reviews sind dir sehr gut gelungen und sehr informativ.


----------



## Lee (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Sehr interessant. Mich persöhnlich würde noch sehr interessieren, wie die getesteten Geräte im Vergleich mit dem KHV der Xonar Essence abschneiden. 

Persöhnlich würde ich nie und nimmer 200€+ für einen KHV ausgeben. Zu gering ist der Klanggewinn. Dann gebe ich lieber 200€ mehr für den Kopfhörer aus.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Danke für die Antworten

@afi: Leider habe ich nur den HD650 hier und da bei mir in der Nähe kein Händler ist, außer MM kann ich mir auch keinen anderen Kopfhörer besorgen. Das ganze hier sollte ja auch nur eine Orientierung sein und dafür kann man ja schon feststellen, dass ein KHV warm, neutral oder sonstwie abgestimmt ist.

Das genaue Beschreiben, mit Ausschnitten habe ich deshalb gelassen, weil es bei fast allen Kopfhörern dieselben Stellen sind, die extrem geringfügig anders sind, aber ich versuche nochmal etwas mehr einzubringen.

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse, auf die Objektiven Faktoren wie Verarbeitung usw. habe ich mich doch jedesmal mit einem Absatz bezogen. Zudem finde ich, dass es mehr auf das Subjektive, also den Klang ankommt und den kann man egal wie man es dreht und wendet nicht objektiv beschreiben.
Das Problem was ich habe, ist, dass man nur 15 Bilder in einen Beitrag einfügen kann, ich habe aber mehr.

EDIT: Die Sache mit den Fotos und Absätzen ist gefixt.


----------



## sinthor4s (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Schönes Review.

Nur das Layout ist etwas unentspannt zu lesen, aber das ist ertragbar


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Nicht schlecht geschrieben!
Bis Dato wusste ich nichtmal das es extra solche Verstärker gibt... Und dann noch zu solchen Preisen (und auch Fehlern, siehe Radioempfang ó.Ò)

Wirklich lohnen tun sich diese Geräte aber nicht wirklich, oder? Ich meine, wenn ich nen Plattenspieler oder CD Player habe, dann habe ich doch auch meistens nen Verstärker?! Sowas kauft man sich doch nur, wenn man nicht genügend Platz hat, oder nicht?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Sieht gleich viel besser aus 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Behältst du einen der drei KHV?


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Stimmt sehr schönes Review !!! Hast dir sehr viel Mühe gebeben ^^ !!!
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2011)

Danke, nein, ich werde keinen der 3 hier behalten, da die Verbessrung mir den Preis nicht Wert ist, außerdem hat mein Cd-Player schon einen kleinen Khv. 
Anstelle des Khv kommt als nächstes kommt ein Plattenspieler im September ins Haus, da muss noch mich nochmal schlau machen, welcher es wird. Wenn ich dann im Herbst in England bin, kann ich mir noch ein paar Platten mehr holen(hab jetzt nur ca. 70 alte Platten Genesis Beatles usw. )


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Genesis? Ist da evtl. auch "Turn it on again" bei?


----------



## PEG96 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht*

Kleines Update:
Ich habe nun versucht, die klanglichen Unterschiede nochmal etwas genauer mit Beispielen zu beschreiben, ich hoffe, es ist mir gelungen

MfG PEG


----------



## Pravasi (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Echt toll gemacht!
Mal so zur Einführung find ich das richtig Klasse.
Auch wenn du nur auf den Senni beschränkt warst,bekommt man schon mal einen Eindruck davon,was denn so ein KHV bringen kann-oder auch nicht.
Einen Vergleich mit einer Xonar ST hätte ich mir auch sehr gewünscht.


----------



## Altair7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

ich mir auch


----------



## PEG96 (14. September 2011)

Das habe ich deshalb nicht mit in den Test aufgenommen  weil die Cinchausgänge der Essence schlechter als die Kopfhörersektion ist. 
Als ich den Lehmann an die Cinch-Outs gehängt habe, kam ein etwas dumpfer Klang heraus, hinzu kommt noch, dass der Kopfhörerausgang etwas besser auflöst. Was keinesfalls heißt, dass die Cinchausgänge schlecht sind  
Die KHV's wollte ich nicht an den Kopfhörerausgang nicht anschließen, da ich Angst vor Clipping habe. 
Vielleicht komme ich demnächst nochmal an ein KHV von Jan Meier (träum)

BTW ein Tipp von meinem HiFi-Händler: Ihr nehmt normal Lautsprecherkabel, lötet sie am Ende zu einem Kopfhörerausgang zusammen, die Lautsprecherkabelseite hängt ihr dann an die Lautsprecherausgänge des Verstärkers,, das soll Klasse klingen und KHVs ersetzen, doch man sollte aufpassen, beim Umschalten sonst fliegen einem die Ohren weg. 
Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, im HiFi-Forum habe ich davon auch schon irgendwo etwas dazu gelesen
(Fürs Funktionieren usw. übernehme ich keine Garantie)

MfG Peg


----------



## Lee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*



> Das habe ich deshalb nicht mit in den Test aufgenommen  weil die  Cinchausgänge der Essence schlechter als die Kopfhörersektion ist.​


Was spielen die Chinch Ausgänge für eine Rolle, wenn es um einen Vergleich zwischen Kopfhörerverstärkern geht, welchen die Essence doch besitzt?


----------



## PEG96 (14. September 2011)

Ganz einfach: bei der Essence wurde mehr wert auf die komplette Kopfhörersektion als auf die Cinch gelegt. 
Das einzige was man machen könnte, ist den Essence KHV ausbauen, in ein neues Gehäuse packen usw. Das war mir aber zu aufwendig. 

MfG PEG


----------



## Lee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Und was spricht dagegen den KH an den Klinkenausgang der Essence zu stecken und dann mit den KHV´s die an deinem CD Player angeschlossen sind zu vergleichen? Sicherlich hast du das Problem der unterschiedlichen Zuspieler aber zumindest für mich wäre schon interessant zu wissen, wie eine Dedizierte KHV+CD Player Kombi im Vergleich mit einer deutlich günstigeren Essence klingt.


----------



## PEG96 (15. September 2011)

Genau aus diesem Grund, habe ich es nicht gemacht, wegen den unterschiedlichen Quellen.


----------



## Altair7 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Erschlagt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber wird der KHV der Essence in der normal Gain "verstärkung" (also +0dB) nicht umgangen ???   (würde aus technischer sicht ja Sinn machen) 

...aber hast schon recht, mit unterschiedlichen DAC´s macht das wenig Sinn.


mfg

Altair7


----------



## Der Maniac (20. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Naja, man kann doch theoretisch einfach die CD ins LW schmeissen, oder seh ich das Falsch? o_O Die Qualität wird halt durch die SK bestimmt, aber dahinter liegt hier doch auch irgendwo der Sinn, oder liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## Altair7 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Sind Kopfhörerverstärker sinnvoll? Eine kleine Übersicht. Nun mit genaueren Klangeindrücken*

Nö, is richtig...allerdings müsste er dann seine anderen KHV an dem DAC der Essence testen 


mfg

Altair7


----------

